
Best language for image processing - hoangvukenshin
Hi All.
I start new project for image processing like (detect face, check image is same other image...). So what best of language can i choose. 
Thank you so much.
======
dalke
Python using OpenCV. Eg,
[http://docs.opencv.org/3.1.0/d7/d8b/tutorial_py_face_detecti...](http://docs.opencv.org/3.1.0/d7/d8b/tutorial_py_face_detection.html#gsc.tab=0)
.

------
probinso
I'm a big fan of python. SKimage is a pretty cool place to hang out

